# straw lures for spanish



## Fishforfood (Apr 22, 2008)

I was going to make up a few straw lures for Spanish this spring, but I have made them since I was a kid. I remember we used a straw cut at a 45 degree angle slipped over a hook. But I don't remember with way the angled side went. Does the angle go toward the leader or towards the hook? I remember these worked great and were cheap. Appreciate any pics or help. Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Mc Donalds straws angle towards the hook.


----------



## Fishforfood (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

First time I saw one of those, I thought "right" then we tried it...they work well.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Another good straw material is those cheap, multicolored tubesfor sunglass retainers, i usually get them at the wallyworld, chartruese and pink seem to hook up a lot. Hell i even caught a few peanut dolphin on them one summer as a kid on the Panama City pier. good luck.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Try to find some of the big PIXIE STICKS they sell as the straws are bigger diameter and they kill the bonita also especially if you can find the purple with a white stripe!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Biller48 (1/16/2009)*Another good straw material is those cheap, multicolored tubesfor sunglass retainers, i usually get them at the wallyworld, chartruese and pink.....


That's what I use too =).. Iuse the pink, yellow, and green colors.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Whataburger straws work well too. Try and find a hole punch that is about half the size of a normal one and punch a set of holes midway down the straw. Not sure where you can find them, I got mine when I used to work on fire extinguishers part time. I'll let you borrow them if you want to try a few both ways.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

somebody school me on this. You just take a straw from mcdonalds or whataburger, cut an angle on on end, slide it over the hook and troll????? I gotta try this. does anyone have a pic of this rig so I do it right? thanks


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't have a pic, but it's pretty hard to do wrong. I use a short piece of steel coming off a small treble hook (the steel stays hidden by the straw) and tie mono or fluro to that with a small swivel. Vary the size of the straw (between 1-1/2 and 4 inches)according to what they are feeding on just like you would with any other lure. That's all it is, the treble hook keeps the straw from sliding off and it leaves a bubble trail as you troll.

They also work well casting behind a bubble rig or weight just like a Clark Spoon. Bonito love them behind a bubble.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

You can buy the whole thing at Wall Mart. Buy the plastic "bubble" and throw a few lead shot in to make it rattle; then buy the straw with treble hook and leader, all sold assembled.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

I hand made a bunch of these last year. The blues, and spanish would tear them up. I used the MCD's straws. The straws didn't last too long, they would spilt after a few hook ups.

Do the sunglasses holders last longer?


----------



## kmac (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Doogiesar (1/20/2009)*I hand made a bunch of these last year. The blues, and spanish would tear them up. I used the MCD's straws. The straws didn't last too long, they would slipt after a few hook ups.
> 
> Do the sunglasses holders last longer?




yep


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a link that should help.

http://fishingdestinguide.com/BUBBLERIGS.html


----------

